# SE April 2022 Exam Results Thread



## tallbldgsshake

Guess I’ll start a thread since I haven’t yet seen one. When do we think we’ll see results this time around? Wasn’t sure if/how the PE exam going computer based would affect the turnaround time for SE results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The grading workshop dates were not on the April or May calendar, so my guess is the workshop will be next week, with results between the 6th and the 17th.


----------



## bluejay

Is their calendar posted anywhere? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## E720

They post a "licensure exchange" most months that has a schedule. The schedule will say when the SE scoring workshop is. When it comes out it will be here: NCEES news


----------



## E720

I just talked with NCEES chat and they said that the SE scoring workshop was this weekend (today and tomorrow).

That means results probably end of next week....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am starting to get anxious about this thing. I mean, really, can't they just post the newsletter? It is the 3rd of the month already. Everything we care about will have already happened before it gets posted.


----------



## bassist

Last term the workshop was Dec 1-3 and the results came out on 15th. So just brace yourselves. My guess is the week starting June 13th.


----------



## Structural Engr

Haven't been back since I passed in December 2020 - a membership email I received prompted me to login today. Back when I sat for the exam, all of the Southern California candidates had to travel to Las Vegas to take the exam due to CA covid restrictions. Never thought I'd be going to Vegas for 16 hours of exams and not have the time/energy to gamble or party! What a wild ride.

Good luck to each one of you!!!


----------



## bassist

Just talked to NCEES. They said that the results won't be out until the next couple of weeks. So I think the results would be late this time.


----------



## shmoo916

I haven't been particularly successful for the last few Lateral attempts. Here's the history of what I've had to wait for. My guess is June 10th.

Registration for the next cycle opens June 13th, so that's another point for the results coming out before then. Thoughts?


----------



## E720

I am terrible at predicting things ......

But usually results from April exam come out a bit faster than results from October exam. I looked at the last 3 years and it was usually 5-7 days after the last day of the scoring session. I still think it will be the end of this week, but I am also not feverishly refreshing NCEES website yet either.


----------



## bassist

We get the email notification of the results, so I don't see any point in refreshing NCEES.


----------



## Jbarker94

Today is the day. I have a feeling


----------



## DaBird1

@Jbarker94 dude you are giving me anxiety now! I just want to know... So I can either drink to celebrate tonight or drink to drown my sorrows in... ha!


----------



## Jbarker94

DaBird1 said:


> @Jbarker94 dude you are giving me anxiety now! I just want to know... So I can either drink to celebrate tonight or drink to drown my sorrows in... ha!


The whiskey is bought. Just waiting to be opened....


----------



## bassist

Usually comes out at around 10am PST. I wish you all pass


----------



## whatwhat

This thread just got me sooooo stressed...good luck to you all!


----------



## Aspiringeng

The response I got from NCEES!


----------



## bassist

Have a relaxing weekend, all!


----------



## DaBird1

Why can't they just post it now? I just want to know. Its been what feels like years since I have taken that stupid test...


----------



## bassist

I like the word "Stupid Test". June 14th at 10 am is my best guess. Btw, The trendline is very interesting for the pass rates. Historical NCEES SE Exam Pass Rates
Over a decade it has shown a constant decreasing trend. So either the test is getting more and more difficult, or the structural engineers are getting worse over time. As if we are getting paid more than before!


----------



## Manimani

I remember the April 2021 exam results thread was much more active than this by this time. I think they were on page 10 of the thread. We only just got to 2.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There were more than 550 people waiting on results too.


----------



## E720

I have been thinking a lot about how the NCEES is really incentivized to have people take the exams multiple times. Their revenue is reported on the NCEES R-squared report each year.


----------



## plasticworld

DaBird1 said:


> Why can't they just post it now? I just want to know. Its been what feels like years since I have taken that stupid test...


I'm convinced that the torture is an intentional part of the experience.


----------



## Duke

> I remember the April 2021 exam results thread was much more active than this by this time. I think they were on page 10 of the thread. We only just got to 2.



IIRC this site didn't used to bomb you constantly with ads like it does now. Wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## melonzai

Is that possible today? I didn't find any data points on Monday. Actually, it seems all previous April release dates fall on Friday


----------



## Aspiringeng

melonzai said:


> Is that possible today? I didn't find any data points on Monday. Actually, it seems all previous April release dates fall on Friday


Registration for the October 2022 exam starts today. I assume they should release it early this week.


----------



## whatwhat

melonzai said:


> Is that possible today? I didn't find any data points on Monday. Actually, it seems all previous April release dates fall on Friday


Is there a link to these data points?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Last year was Friday the 11th.


----------



## melonzai

whatwhat said:


> Is there a link to these data points?


FYI...
I just did some screenshots from the previous posts. Not sure about the accuracy...


----------



## plasticworld

Really not enjoying the experience of checking NCEES every half hour even though I know I'll just get an alert when it's ready. This is torture.


----------



## whatwhat

melonzai said:


> FYI...
> I just did some screenshots from the previous posts. Not sure about the accuracy...
> View attachment 28053
> 
> View attachment 28054


Weird that it is usually on Fridays that the results are released.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

If you're feeling anxious waiting for results, spamming really helps. I know it says "CBT Exam Spam", but really, everyone is welcome!!!! Also, it's a fact that spamming makes results come out faster. 

SPAM FOR RESULTS!!! Click here: Ongoing CBT Exam Spam Thread 2022


----------



## bassist

MeowMeow PE said:


> If you're feeling anxious waiting for results, spamming really helps. I know it says "CBT Exam Spam", but really, everyone is welcome!!!! Also, it's a fact that spamming makes results come out faster.
> 
> SPAM FOR RESULTS!!! Click here: Ongoing CBT Exam Spam Thread 2022


This is hilarious!


----------



## bassist

melonzai said:


> FYI...
> I just did some screenshots from the previous posts. Not sure about the accuracy...
> View attachment 28053
> 
> View attachment 28054


It's never Monday. It will be Tomorrow.


----------



## plasticworld

bassist said:


> It's never Monday. It will be Tomorrow.


agree, and yet i hit refresh every 5 minutes


----------



## Manimani

No results today. See you all tomorrow. Its either 14 or 15.


----------



## bassist

It's tomorrow for sure, I can feel it!!! Dec 13 SE reg opened, result on Tuesday, Dec 14. Exactly the same scenario here. June 13 SE reg opens and, Tuesday, June 14 - THE result day.


----------



## Jbarker94

bassist said:


> It's tomorrow for sure, I can feel it!!! Dec 13 SE reg opened, result on Tuesday, Dec 14. Exactly the same scenario here. June 13 SE reg opens and, Tuesday, June 14 - THE result day.


It has to be today. My anxiety can't make it another day.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I chatted with Barb from NCEES and she said the only way they’ll release today is if you impress NCEES with enough spamming 

They keep a close eye on the EB Spam pages ya know


----------



## bmall

I don’t know what is more stressful right now. My wife that could go into labor at any minute (due date Friday) or waiting for these results!!


----------



## Jbarker94

bmall said:


> I don’t know what is more stressful right now. My wife that could go into labor at any minute (due date Friday) or waiting for these results!!


I hope your wife has a healthy baby that has an SE dad!


----------



## Buxtehude

This is my third time taking the lateral exam. Waiting for results now while in the hospital for my wife who is expected to be discharged today. 10 weeks pregnant and having pulmonary embolism in both lungs and blood clot up the whole right leg. Sure puts this exam in perspective.


----------



## Buxtehude

bmall said:


> I don’t know what is more stressful right now. My wife that could go into labor at any minute (due date Friday) or waiting for these results!!


Congratulations on the coming baby! The baby will mean more the exam ever could. My wife is pregnant with our fourth. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## E720

Buxtehude said:


> This is my third time taking the lateral exam. Waiting for results now while in the hospital for my wife who is expected to be discharged today. 10 weeks pregnant and having pulmonary embolism in both lungs and blood clot up the whole right leg. Sure puts this exam in perspective.


Don't know you Buxtehude, but taking a moment to pray for your wife. I will also put in a good word for your exam results haha.


----------



## Buxtehude

E720 said:


> Don't know you Buxtehude, but taking a moment to pray for your wife. I will also put in a good word for your exam results haha.


Thank you for the prayers. God is good and watches over all. I am beginning to wonder if he’s has any influence over the exam results though haha!


----------



## bmall

Buxtehude said:


> This is my third time taking the lateral exam. Waiting for results now while in the hospital for my wife who is expected to be discharged today. 10 weeks pregnant and having pulmonary embolism in both lungs and blood clot up the whole right leg. Sure puts this exam in perspective.


Also, I’m also praying for your wife and fourth child!


----------



## bmall

Buxtehude said:


> Congratulations on the coming baby! The baby will mean more the exam ever could. My wife is pregnant with our fourth. Hope everything goes well!


Thanks!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## bmall

Jbarker94 said:


> I hope your wife has a healthy baby that has an SE dad!


Thanks! Your sentiments mean a lot. I appreciate it.


----------



## StructuralPE

are you guys sure that we will get results today?


----------



## E720

StructuralPE said:


> are you guys sure that we will get results today?


No one is sure, we are just hoping / guessing.


----------



## reptar

I think it's gonna be today. I've gotten results 4 times and they have been between 10:11 and 12:12 EST. The Se results have been on 2 Tuesdays and 1 Friday.


----------



## shmoo916

I've had SE results at 8:42, 9:44, and 12:30 PST.

(2) Tuesdays and (1) Friday.


----------



## E720

Also I would like to just say don't believe what the NCEES chat says. For the PE exam I had them tell me results definitely weren't coming out a particular day and then they came out 15 minutes later.


----------



## shmoo916

E720 said:


> Also I would like to just say don't believe what the NCEES chat says. For the PE exam I had them tell me results definitely weren't coming out a particular day and then they came out 15 minutes later.



But that's the exact thread that I'm hanging onto!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

E720 said:


> Also I would like to just say don't believe what the NCEES chat says. For the PE exam I had them tell me results definitely weren't coming out a particular day and then they came out 15 minutes later.


Well I just talked to Star on NCEES chat and she confirmed what Barb told me earlier…not enough spamming yet. And they wouldn’t lie to me.
Spam here!


----------



## WebSlinger

I want to know but I also don't want to know in equal amounts.


----------



## WebSlinger




----------



## WebSlinger




----------



## HalfSE

The results for October 2021 was released at 9:44 AM PST on December 14, a day after registrations opened. I believe today is the day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

E720 said:


> Also I would like to just say don't believe what the NCEES chat says. For the PE exam I had them tell me results definitely weren't coming out a particular day and then they came out 15 minutes later.


FWIW, the chat people were/are always the last people to learn that the results were released.


----------



## bassist

WebSlinger said:


> View attachment 28064


They are told to give a conservative reply with a big factor of safety.


----------



## reptar

I think someone would have gotten something by now. Ugggh, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## StructuralPE

reptar said:


> I think someone would have gotten something by now. Ugggh, maybe tomorrow.


I think so too. I have been constantly checking my emails and NCEES. My PE result came on Wednesday.


----------



## bassist

shmoo916 said:


> I've had SE results at 8:42, 9:44, and 12:30 PST.
> 
> (2) Tuesdays and (1) Friday.


I have hopes until 12:30 PST today.


----------



## bassist

HalfSE said:


> The results for October 2021 was released at 9:44 AM PST on December 14, a day after registrations opened. I believe today is the day.


@HalfSE your gif DP perfectly describes my mood at the moment.


----------



## WebSlinger

I appreciate that you all are professional NCEES trackers.


----------



## whatwhat

WebSlinger said:


> I appreciate that you all are professional NCEES trackers.


Haha I think I am just stressed and NCEES tracking comes naturally with it.


----------



## Manimani

What if all this wait leads to failed result?! That would hurt


----------



## bassist

I dunno about you guys but to me, she looks very stressed every time I try to look for the SE result.


----------



## bassist

Manimani said:


> What if all this wait leads to failed result?! That would hurt


Then we all, the SE failed would stand in solidarity.


----------



## Manimani

bassist said:


> Then we all, the SE failed would stand in solidarity.


I believe this song is quite fitting:


----------



## DaBird1

bassist said:


> I dunno about you guys but to me, she looks very stressed every time I try to look for the SE result.
> View attachment 28083


Or she is having a really rough poop.... ha!


----------



## whatwhat

Manimani said:


> What if all this wait leads to failed result?! That would hurt


That hurt is likely why many people don't try to begin with. At least we made an effort.


----------



## WebSlinger

The 2nd time has to be easier. I don't get why the 2nd time pass rates are lower though.


----------



## Bard

I bet they'll release it tomorrow. Maybe they are trying to standardize the release schedule to be similar to the FE / PE exam (always released on Wednesday @10AM).


----------



## plasticworld

this is torture


----------



## bluejay

Bard said:


> I bet they'll release it tomorrow. Maybe they are trying to standardize the release schedule to be similar to the FE / PE exam (always released on Wednesday @10AM).


Maybe they're just jerks.


----------



## DaBird1

Honestly I don't understand why it takes so long for NCEES to grade the tests. It is complete crap. Especially when it comes to the flipping scantron. They shouldn't be waiting 6 weeks to grade the afternoon section. Especially when we are paying them 500 plus bucks to take one of the exams.


----------



## Manimani

They want you to suffer for 8-10 weeks and then throw a big F at your face to go through gruessome study period and then another 10 weeks after that. Those lucky to pass escape this wrath.


----------



## bmall

I registered through CA Board. What comes first? an email from NCEES, an email from the board, or your account just updates?


----------



## Manimani

bmall said:


> I registered through CA Board. What comes first? an email from NCEES, an email from the board, or your account just updates?


This is what you usually get.




BTW i noticed they never asked us to do a survey?


----------



## plasticworld

DaBird1 said:


> Honestly I don't understand why it takes so long for NCEES to grade the tests. It is complete crap. Especially when it comes to the flipping scantron. They shouldn't be waiting 6 weeks to grade the afternoon section. Especially when we are paying them 500 plus bucks to take one of the exams.


well, they do need to figure out how many people they can allow to pass while keeping enough income from people re-taking the exam.


----------



## whatwhat

I am not hopeful for today anymore. I just hope this doesn't go until Friday!!


----------



## Manimani

Yeah if no state has recieved anything, it's not today. See you all tmr again for another round of fun.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC

bmall said:


> I registered through CA Board. What comes first? an email from NCEES, an email from the board, or your account just updates?


You'll get an email from NCEES when the results are out. I took and passed the SE vertical component last fall, but I did not hear from the CA Board. My guess is that after you pass both vertical and lateral, you'll get an email from the CA Board a week or two after passing both exams. At least that was the procedure back in 2017 when I got my PE.


----------



## StructuralPE

It is not going to happen today. I think that too. I just dont want to wait anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WebSlinger said:


> The 2nd time has to be easier. I don't get why the 2nd time pass rates are lower though.


It is not easier second time, other than you know what you are looking at. 
People don't change study habits. I also think they tend to focus on what they did poorly on, and that might not show up the next time around. (Says me, 4x taker, 0x passer, so far)


----------



## Manimani

DoctorWho-PE said:


> It is not easier second time, other than you know what you are looking at.
> People don't change study habits. I also think they tend to focus on what they did poorly on, and that might not show up the next time around. (Says me, 4x taker, 0x passer, so far)


Damn. I admire your perseverance. 

How close have you been? one at a time? Both at the time?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Manimani said:


> Damn. I admire your perseverance.
> 
> How close have you been? one at a time? Both at the time?


The first two times I took both, then decided that was dumb. I struggle with the AM (mostly in time management, I am slow in finding the right procedure) and have been all over the board in the afternoons, manage to screw up one of them each time, never the same type though.


----------



## Jbarker94

See yall tomorrow, bright and early! Tomorrow HAS to be the day


----------



## bassist

DaBird1 said:


> Honestly I don't understand why it takes so long for NCEES to grade the tests. It is complete crap. Especially when it comes to the flipping scantron. They shouldn't be waiting 6 weeks to grade the afternoon section. Especially when we are paying them 500 plus bucks to take one of the exams


NCEES is a total piece of shit really. I mean, if the PE exam is online now then why wait 2 months before grading the exams? PE exam makes enough money for them as there are many candidates every term but the SE exam has fewer people so the exam is costlier and the pass rates are half compared to PE exams. This is a scam and not a licensing test. 24% pass rate for the SE lateral last October. The people who grade or prepare the questions are very proud of themselves, I am sure.


----------



## bassist

I am so ready to FAIL the lateral but I need to know so I can start the grind all over again.


----------



## leggo PE

I’m not waiting on S.E. Results right now, but was this time last year after taking both and failing both rather fantastically.

I get how annoying it is to wait for NCEES to release the results. I really do think it is within their power to do something about that — but I wouldn’t count on them changing their ways before they make the huge change of switching this exam to CBT in a couple of years.

As for the passing rates — I struggle with my opinion on those. I struggle because I do think both of the exams are unrealistic and plenty of well-qualified, intelligent, responsible engineers do not pass, one, the other, or both.

On the other hand, I do not want these exams to be easy. They need to be challenging. I sure as heck wouldn’t want everyone who thinks they should be a licensed structural engineer out there just taking an exam that’s a walk in the park. The exams do honestly uphold a certain amount of integrity for the entire profession.

Hopefully it’s not long now, everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

melonzai said:


> FYI...
> I just did some screenshots from the previous posts. Not sure about the accuracy...
> View attachment 28053
> 
> View attachment 28054


^All those April release dates were on Fridays.^

April 2014 released on Jun 13 (Friday)
April 2013 released on Jun 13 (Thursday)
April 2012 released on Jun 24 (Thursday)
April 2011 released on Jun 29 (Wednesday)

*The takeaway here is that every April SE exam since April 2014 has had the initial release on a Friday.* Why? I have no idea. But seven-in-a-row is probably not a coincidence. Could this cycle be different? Sure. But I'm not sure I'd bet money on it.


----------



## Bard

whatwhat said:


> I am not hopeful for today anymore. I just hope this doesn't go until Friday!!



LOL. I guess it could now. ^

It wouldn't be unlike NCEES to say they'll release results "early next week", only to release them on the last day of the week.


----------



## Manimani

How many actaully waiting for exam results think they passed vs think they failed?

I think i Aced the PM but failed the AM Vertical


----------



## StructuralPE

is today the DAY?


----------



## DaBird1

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^All those April release dates were on Fridays.^
> 
> April 2014 released on Jun 13 (Friday)
> April 2013 released on Jun 13 (Thursday)
> April 2012 released on Jun 24 (Thursday)
> April 2011 released on Jun 29 (Wednesday)
> 
> *The takeaway here is that every April SE exam since April 2014 has had the initial release on a Friday.* Why? I have no idea. But seven-in-a-row is probably not a coincidence. Could this cycle be different? Sure. But I'm not sure I'd bet money on it.


You evil man... Why did you have to burst our bubbles...? I don't think I can wait till Friday!


----------



## Jbarker94

StructuralPE said:


> is today the DAY?


I've been pretty confident the last three weekdays were the day....
So now I am to afraid to guess anymore


----------



## StructuralPE

Jbarker94 said:


> I've been pretty confident the last three weekdays were the day....
> So now I am to afraid to guess anymore


I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## Jbarker94

StructuralPE said:


> I am in the same boat as you.


But seriously....no way it's not today


----------



## bluejay




----------



## plasticworld

Jbarker94 said:


> But seriously....no way it's not today


*narrator's voice* and it was indeed not today


----------



## bmall

Maybe there’s some issue they are sorting out, like a testing irregularity. And maybe everyone will have to retest…. This is the worst-case scenarios my mind explores.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

bmall said:


> Maybe there’s some issue they are sorting out, like a testing irregularity. And maybe everyone will have to retest…. This is the worst-case scenarios my mind explores.


Nah, they just say come back in October.


----------



## E720

They are probably preparing their financials......buying highly leveraged call options on booze companies. They foresee a spike in demand. Results will be out Friday.


----------



## SJRA

Manimani said:


> How many actaully waiting for exam results think they passed vs think they failed?
> 
> I think i Aced the PM but failed the AM Vertical


Exactly, I don't know of any mistakes I made in the PM but pretty sure lost about 15 questions (took my chances) in the morning. If the 70% average is a thing I'll need over 80% in the PM? What do you think?


----------



## E720

SJRA said:


> Exactly, I don't know of any mistakes I made in the PM but pretty sure lost about 15 questions (took my chances) in the morning. If the 70% average is a thing I'll need over 80% in the PM? What do you think?


I *think* I did pretty well on the AM. I was able to get through 35 questions before running out of time which in my experience is pretty good (third time taking lateral). But I think I missed several parts on the PM Masonry question because I was running out of time and I think I messed up the whole checking the drift part. I also am pretty sure I totally did not answer 1 part on the first steel question. I have previously ran out of time on a question and just wrote "ran out of time" on the last 2 parts and still got acceptable on that question.


----------



## DaBird1

I DO NOT WANT TO WAIT TILL FRIDAY! Who can hack in this group? Can we call Benji Dunn from the Mission Impossible and have him hack for us? I like that dude. haha


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SJRA said:


> Exactly, I don't know of any mistakes I made in the PM but pretty sure lost about 15 questions (took my chances) in the morning. If the 70% average is a thing I'll need over 80% in the PM? What do you think?


The morning and afternoon BOTH have to be passed to pass, unlike the PE where the AM & PM are combined.


----------



## E720

DoctorWho-PE said:


> The morning and afternoon BOTH have to be passed to pass, unlike the PE where the AM & PM are combined.


But if you do a little better on the AM you can do a little worse on the PM, but there are still minimums for both that have to be passed. This from a helpful NCEES employee email.


----------



## SJRA

E720 said:


> I *think* I did pretty well on the AM. I was able to get through 35 questions before running out of time which in my experience is pretty good (third time taking lateral). But I think I missed several parts on the PM Masonry question because I was running out of time and I think I messed up the whole checking the drift part. I also am pretty sure I totally did not answer 1 part on the first steel question. I have previously ran out of time on a question and just wrote "ran out of time" on the last 2 parts and still got acceptable on that question.


I'm pretty sure that if you get one "Not Acceptable" regardless of the AM you fail. Is one of the questions in Building PM 50%? (it is the case in the bridge). That 50% question in PM is a must have at least in bridge.


----------



## SJRA

E720 said:


> But if you do a little better on the AM you can do a little worse on the PM, but there are still minimums for both that have to be passed. This from a helpful NCEES employee email.


so it is kind of combined I guess.


----------



## SJRA

DoctorWho-PE said:


> The morning and afternoon BOTH have to be passed to pass, unlike the PE where the AM & PM are combined.


There must be some minimums but they may somehow look at both AM and PM combined. I think if you are above average on one and below average on the other you might have a chance. I think one thing that is a must is no "Not Acceptable" in the afternoon, especially the 50% one.


----------



## E720

SJRA said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you get one "Not Acceptable" regardless of the AM you fail. Is one of the questions in Building PM 50%? (it is the case in the bridge). That 50% question in PM is a must have at least in bridge.


Yes the thought is if you get a "Unacceptable" then it is an automatic fail, but we don't really know that for sure because we don't see the passing grades. For example if you got 38/40 in the morning maybe you could still get an Unacceptable on 1 question and pass. We just don't know.

There are 4 equal length PM questions for buildings.


----------



## whatwhat

SJRA said:


> There must be some minimums but they may somehow look at both AM and PM combined. I think if you are above average on one and below average on the other you might have a chance. I think one thing that is a must is no "Not Acceptable" in the afternoon, especially the 50% one.


From what I hear even a single unacceptable on one of the problems in PM is sufficient to fail.


----------



## SJRA

I wonder if you ask NCEES chat about the results on Friday the response would be "The results will be released this week but I don't have a day" haha


----------



## plasticworld

always fun to explain the SE exam to people and have them not believe that they will make you wait 6-8 weeks for results. "but that's horrible" 

Yes. It is. That's the point.


----------



## bonniferous

Just one more person confirming it will be this week!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Would be nice if they would just... release them.


----------



## SJRA

bonniferous said:


> Just one more person confirming it will be this week!!
> 
> View attachment 28160


I don't trust what they say anymore. They told me twice before that it will be "early" this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Early in the day, maybe? In a different time zone.


----------



## Reverse Polish

plasticworld said:


> always fun to explain the SE exam to people and have them not believe that they will make you wait 6-8 weeks for results. "but that's horrible"
> 
> Yes. It is. That's the point.



I'm crusty enough that when I took the PE exam, we had to wait just over two months to receive our exam results *in the mail* from the state board. 
And since this was the period before state boards accepted NCEES Records as part of your initial exam application, we had to mail hard copies of all our application materials to the board as well. If you needed a transcript, well you had better write a check and start typing a letter to your alma mater!

Y'all don't know how good y'all have it.


----------



## whatwhat

Its easy to guess when the results will be released. Think of a timeline most excruciating for the test takers and that is when NCEES will release the results. So "sometime this week" meaning end of week on Friday right before the weekend.


----------



## Jbarker94

Does any


whatwhat said:


> Its easy to guess when the results will be released. Think of a timeline most excruciating for the test takers and that is when NCEES will release the results. So "sometime this week" meaning end of week on Friday right before the weekend.


I actually wouldn't mind that. 
If it comes out during the week, I will need to calm my depression or enthusiasm to get through the work day


----------



## Aspiringeng

Today is the day!


----------



## Duke

Reverse Polish said:


> I'm crusty enough that when I took the PE exam, we had to wait just over two months to receive our exam results *in the mail* from the state board.
> And since this was the period before state boards accepted NCEES Records as part of your initial exam application, we had to mail hard copies of all our application materials to the board as well. If you needed a transcript, well you had better write a check and start typing a letter to your alma mater!
> 
> Y'all don't know how good y'all have it.



Way back in the day the SE didn't allow any reference material, and if you needed a license in multiple states most would grant it by comity. Watching my coworker going through that bureaucratic headache now and me battling through what the SE has become since then... I think I'd rather deal with writing letters... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Reverse Polish said:


> I'm crusty enough that when I took the PE exam, we had to wait just over two months to receive our exam results *in the mail* from the state board.
> And since this was the period before state boards accepted NCEES Records as part of your initial exam application, we had to mail hard copies of all our application materials to the board as well. If you needed a transcript, well you had better write a check and start typing a letter to your alma mater!
> 
> Y'all don't know how good y'all have it.


I started off in that world with the FE. And my husband was one of the mailing of results recipients.


----------



## Jbarker94

Duke said:


> Way back in the day the SE didn't allow any reference material, and if you needed a license in multiple states most would grant it by comity. Watching my coworker going through that bureaucratic headache now and me battling through what the SE has become since then... I think I'd rather deal with writing letters... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No calculator...was this test on the mayflower?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jbarker94 said:


> No calculator...was this test on the mayflower?


And chiseled into stone tablets.


----------



## E720

Here is a pro tip. Last time I saw on EB that results were flowing in but I hadn't gotten my email yet, so I decided to call my state board and they got to tell me over the phone that I had failed. It was awkward. Just wait the little bit for your email to come in.


----------



## DaBird1

Aspiringeng said:


> View attachment 28161
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the day!


Can we trust Cindy Flower? She does work for the system so she may be sending out propaganda here....


----------



## Bard

I do wonder what exactly is going on at NCEES. Are they scrambling to finish grading? Are they waiting for some sort of confirmation from the State Boards? Do they just arbitrarily choose a date and say "Well, maybe we'll release it this day if we feel like it"?


----------



## plasticworld

Bard said:


> I do wonder what exactly is going on at NCEES. Are they scrambling to finish grading? Are they waiting for some sort of confirmation from the State Boards? Do they just arbitrarily choose a date and say "Well, maybe we'll release it this day if we feel like it"?


they're monitoring this thread and cackling to themselves


----------



## plasticworld

DaBird1 said:


> Can we trust Cindy Flower? She does work for the system so she may be sending out propaganda here....


confirmed, cindy flower is a plant


----------



## shmoo916

NCEES: Uh oh, looks like passing rates are way too high at 40%. This will look bad and not enough people will return next cycle. Where exactly do we need to set the AM threshold in order to get the passing rate back to 24%?


----------



## bassist

Regardless of when the results come out, we are all stressed as we worked so hard for this. We are not really afraid to fail here but we all know what we went through for this exam, and the failure means that we would need to start all over again while knowing that the second time won't really improve our chances by much.


----------



## plasticworld

bassist said:


> Regardless of when the results come out, we are all stressed as we worked so hard for this. We are not really afraid to fail here but we all know what we went through for this exam, and the failure means that we would need to start all over again while knowing that the second time won't really improve our chances by much.


definitely do not want to ask my wife to take more childcare responsibility for another 4 months of studying


----------



## StructuralPE

If Cindy is correct, then Can somebody please post here once they get their result.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

plasticworld said:


> they're monitoring this thread and cackling to themselves


There _might_ just be _some_ truth to this statement.


----------



## Bard

plasticworld said:


> definitely do not want to ask my wife to take more childcare responsibility for another 4 months of studying


This is a big reason why repeat takers suffer from lower scores. At some point, life just gets in the way. It'd be different if I could spend some time studying at work instead of working, but that'll never happen. I'm sure NCEES looks at these low exam scores as a positive for the profession, but I've known more people that have left the industry than try to continue as a structural engineer after failing the SE the first time. Ironically, those folks are actually doing better off, but that's a discussion for another day...


----------



## plasticworld

Bard said:


> This is a big reason why repeat takers suffer from lower scores. At some point, life just gets in the way. It'd be different if I could spend some time studying at work instead of working, but that'll never happen. I'm sure NCEES looks at these low exam scores as a positive for the profession, but I've known more people that have left the industry than try to continue as a structural engineer after failing the SE the first time. Ironically, those folks are actually doing better off, but that's a discussion for another day...


No one is harder on engineers than other engineers. I don't blame folks for just leaving the profession when it's already a hard job and then the SE process is so discouraging.


----------



## reptar

It's getting kind of late for no one to have gotten results yet. I don't think its gonna happen today.


----------



## plasticworld

reptar said:


> It's getting kind of late for no one to have gotten results yet. I don't think its gonna happen today.


this is absolutely brutal. Cindy pls.


----------



## DaBird1

Cindy Flower you are only hope. Cindy Flower you are only hope. 

If we chant this as a group will it make the results appear? Or the make the Disney overloads appear and strike us down?


----------



## scott218

Results received....Unacceptable 

30/40 on AM
Improvement required on Concrete, Masonry, and Steel
Acceptable on Wood

Anyone think that getting one more acceptable in the afternoon would have resulted in an overall acceptable result? I feel like I came so close, but still so far away...


----------



## Bard

Results in?!


----------



## bonniferous

scott218 said:


> Results received....Unacceptable
> 
> 30/40 on AM
> Improvement required on Concrete, Masonry, and Steel
> Acceptable on Wood
> 
> Anyone think that getting one more acceptable in the afternoon would have resulted in an overall acceptable result? I feel like I came so close, but still so far away...


That really stinks, and yeah, I feel like you would have had a real shot with one more acceptable. Do you mind me asking what state you are in?


----------



## scott218

bonniferous said:


> That really stinks, and yeah, I feel like you would have had a real shot with one more acceptable. Do you mind me asking what state you are in?


Arizona board... Took test in Pomona CA


----------



## DaBird1

Since I live in Illinois I probably won't get the results until freaking next week knowing my luck.


----------



## DaBird1

scott218 said:


> Results received....Unacceptable
> 
> 30/40 on AM
> Improvement required on Concrete, Masonry, and Steel
> Acceptable on Wood
> 
> Anyone think that getting one more acceptable in the afternoon would have resulted in an overall acceptable result? I feel like I came so close, but still so far away...


Dude that sucks. I swear at times that the almost pass hurts worse than the complete failure.


----------



## ardoza

Results Received... Unacceptable
For bridge vertical:
27/40
A + A + IR.

WTF?!


----------



## scott218

DaBird1 said:


> Dude that sucks. I swear at times that the almost pass hurts worse than the complete failure.



Appreciate that I'm not alone in thinking that it was an almost pass... back to the books I guess


----------



## Reverse Polish

whatwhat said:


> Its easy to guess when the results will be released. Think of a timeline most excruciating for the test takers and that is when NCEES will release the results. So "sometime this week" meaning end of week on Friday right before the weekend.



They usually wait until all exam takers have reached their breaking point of anxiety and self-doubt, and then unleash the results


DaBird1 said:


> Since I live in Illinois I probably won't get the results until freaking next week knowing my luck.



Well, at least you don't have to wait for CTS anymore!


----------



## Bard

ardoza said:


> Results Received... Unacceptable
> For bridge vertical:
> 27/40
> A + A + IR.
> 
> WTF?!


What the... this is depressing...
You were probably one question away from passing...


----------



## DaBird1

scott218 said:


> Appreciate that I'm not alone in thinking that it was an almost pass... back to the books I guess


Everything that I have read on here is that you need two acceptable and somewhere around a 27 on the morning portion. Plus that has to be the gospel how can Engineer Boards be wrong!


----------



## Manimani

DaBird1 said:


> Everything that I have read on here is that you need two acceptable and somewhere around a 27 on the morning portion. Plus that has to be the gospel how can Engineer Boards be wrong!


look above, they failed a 27. Such bullshit


----------



## bassist

scott218 said:


> Results received....Unacceptable
> 
> 30/40 on AM
> Improvement required on Concrete, Masonry, and Steel
> Acceptable on Wood
> 
> Anyone think that getting one more acceptable in the afternoon would have resulted in an overall acceptable result? I feel like I came so close, but still so far away...


Dammit, I am sorry dude. What did you feel after the exam? Did you think you were passing in the afternoon?


----------



## leggo PE

ardoza said:


> Results Received... Unacceptable
> For bridge vertical:
> 27/40
> A + A + IR.
> 
> WTF?!


That is truly brutal. I’m sorry but as awful as it will be for you to read this, I think you are in great standing for next time.


----------



## ardoza

Bard said:


> What the... this is depressing...
> You were probably one question away from passing...


Time for an appeal. this is BS


----------



## bassist

ardoza said:


> Results Received... Unacceptable
> For bridge vertical:
> 27/40
> A + A + IR.
> 
> WTF?!


This unacceptable is unacceptable to me. WTF seriously


----------



## SJRA

I studied for SE Vertical Bridge and was a dummy participant for Lateral: 

I got acceptable for Vertical and not acceptable for Lateral (which expected). 

I am pretty sure I did not miss anything in the afternoon, so I would say at least 90% 
I am pretty sure I missed at least 15 questions in the morning (took my chances as I had no clue) and was not sure about a couple. Say15 question completely random and 3 questions 50/50 so there is no way I got 70% in the morning, unless I was extremely lucky. 

My conclusion is that average of both AM and PM matters, but we can only speculate. 

I took AEI classes and highly recommend it to you all.


----------



## DaBird1

So has only the Arizona board released so far? Any other boards?


----------



## Manimani

SJRA said:


> I studied for SE Vertical Bridge and was a dummy participant for Lateral:
> 
> I got acceptable for Vertical and not acceptable for Lateral (which expected).
> 
> I am pretty sure I did not miss anything in the afternoon, so I would say at least 90%
> I am pretty sure I missed at least 15 questions in the morning (took my chances as I had no clue) and was not sure about a couple. Say15 question completely random and 3 questions 50/50 so there is no way I got 70% in the morning, unless I was extremely lucky.
> 
> My conclusion is that average of both AM and PM matters, but we can only speculate.
> 
> I took AEI classes and highly recommend it to you all.


Congrats on passing.

I think they bell curved the AM and expected the bell curve to have 28/40 to pass. I highly doubt they would fail anyone who got 27/40 without a bell curve. If thata is the case, that is absurd.


----------



## ardoza

DaBird1 said:


> So has only the Arizona board released so far? Any other boards?


I took mine under the Idaho board but live/work in Washington and I got my results


----------



## scott218

bassist said:


> Dammit, I am sorry dude. What did you feel after the exam? Did you think you were passing in the afternoon?


So this was my second time taking it and I passed lateral after 3 attempts. I felt far more confident after this test than I did when I passed lateral. I really just want to know what specifically needed improving since I answered every part of the afternoon and felt confident in all of my responses.


----------



## ardoza

Manimani said:


> Congrats on passing.
> 
> I think they bell curved the AM and expected the bell curve to have 28/40 to pass. I highly doubt they would fail anyone who got 27/40 without a bell curve. If thata is the case, that is absurd.


I got a 27/40 and A+A+IR and still failed. "absurd" is putting it lightly


----------



## Be-n

ardoza said:


> Results Received... Unacceptable
> For bridge vertical:
> 27/40
> A + A + IR.
> 
> WTF?!


Do all three bridge questions have equal value or one of them has as much value as the the other two combined?


----------



## SJRA

Manimani said:


> Congrats on passing.
> 
> I think they bell curved the AM and expected the bell curve to have 28/40 to pass. I highly doubt they would fail anyone who got 27/40 without a bell curve. If thata is the case, that is absurd.


I'm pretty sure they do curve, I did not feel good about the morning at all.


----------



## ardoza

Be-n said:


> Do all three bridge questions have equal value or one of them has as much value as the the other two combined?


1 and 2 are 50% of your score. 3 is 50% of your score

the thing is I got a "needs improvement" on the third question, not "unacceptable". 1 and 2 are acceptable. this is ridiculous


----------



## scott218

ardoza said:


> Time for an appeal. this is BS


I think you can pay to have your scantron manually verified. If there is anything like this for the afternoon I would love to know...


----------



## DaBird1

scott218 said:


> I think you can pay to have your scantron manually verified. If there is anything like this for the afternoon I would love to know...


From everything that I have read they will redo your scantron but WILL NOT redo your afternoon portion.


----------



## Be-n

ardoza said:


> 1 and 2 are 50% of your score. 3 is 50% of your score
> 
> the thing is I got a "needs improvement" on the third question, not "unacceptable". 1 and 2 are acceptable. this is ridiculous


basically, it is equivalent to A-A-IR-IR for SE building exam.
I always thought that if I get two IR’s, I need a really good AM score, something like 35/40, which very difficult for bridge engineers.


----------



## bassist

scott218 said:


> So this was my second time taking it and I passed lateral after 3 attempts. I felt far more confident after this test than I did when I passed lateral. I really just want to know what specifically needed improving since I answered every part of the afternoon and felt confident in all of my responses.


I am sorry man. I really hope next time you're done with this test. Usually lateral is harder to pass than vertical, that's why it surprises me why wouldn't you pass vertical with a good score in AM and feeling confident in the PM.


----------



## sachin1983

SE Lateral: Unsuccessful Attempt

28/40

A, A, IR and U (Masonry)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ardoza said:


> Results Received... Unacceptable
> For bridge vertical:
> 27/40
> A + A + IR.
> 
> WTF?!


Was your IR on the 2hr question?


----------



## scott218

bassist said:


> I am sorry man. I really hope next time you're done with this test. Usually lateral is harder to pass than vertical, that's why it surprises me why wouldn't you pass vertical with a good score in AM and feeling confident in the PM.


I really appreciate that!


----------



## bassist

sachin1983 said:


> SE Lateral: Unsuccessful Attempt
> 
> 28/40
> 
> A, A, IR and U (Masonry)


I am sorry man, in which state did you take your exam, if I may ask?


----------



## Aliahmadi

Failed. 
30/40
IR, A, A, UA


----------



## sachin1983

bassist said:


> I am sorry man, in which state did you take your exam, if I may ask?


New York - Test Center (Hartford, Connecticut).


----------



## DaBird1

For those out there that have had more experience with all of this. Why is there such a slow roll of release of results? Do the boards truly have to approve NCEES prior to them submitting the results and as such some states are just faster at that?


----------



## bassist

sachin1983 said:


> New York - Test Center (Hartford, Connecticut).


You were so close, only masonry messed you up. You got this next time man.


----------



## Bard

DaBird1 said:


> For those out there that have had more experience with all of this. Why is there such a slow roll of release of results? Do the boards truly have to approve NCEES prior to them submitting the results and as such some states are just faster at that?



Sounds like it. I remember Minnesota was bad at that for the PE exam. We were almost always the last to get our results because they had a policy that our results were to be mailed out prior to NCEES showing the results. Since it's CBT now, it doesn't matter anymore though.


----------



## DaBird1

Aliahmadi said:


> Failed.
> 30/40
> IR, A, A, UA


what was your Unacceptable in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WarEagleEngineer

DaBird1 said:


> For those out there that have had more experience with all of this. Why is there such a slow roll of release of results? Do the boards truly have to approve NCEES prior to them submitting the results and as such some states are just faster at that?


The way I understand it is that NCEES releases to the states, then the state boards release the results. When I took the 8 hour PE exam, I took it in New Jersey and had to wait an additional few days for results to be released. Some states have a notorious reputation for being slow. Also, for the SE exam, I would imagine it doesn't matter where you took the test, but what state you chose to have your results sent to.


----------



## ardoza

DoctorWho-PE said:


> Was your IR on the 2hr question?


the IR was on question 703


----------



## aasham7

Is it normal to receive the manual verification under actions when you pass the exam? I don't remember seeing/receiving that for the gravity portion. Best of luck to everyone with their results!!


----------



## plasticworld

WA board just told me they'd release either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jbarker94

@FBPE Rep ...any update on Florida? Thanks!


----------



## Aliahmadi

DaBird1 said:


> what was your Unacceptable in if you don't mind me asking?


Masonry


----------



## Aliahmadi

DaBird1 said:


> what was your Unacceptable in if you don't mind me asking?


Masonry


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Aliahmadi said:


> Masonry


That question was bunk.


----------



## TheCraic

Here’s my theory on scoring although it only applies to buildings. Each AM correct answer is worth 1 point for a total of 40 points in the AM. In the afternoon there are a total of 40 available points also. 10 points for an A, 5 for an IR, an 0 for a UA.
You need a total of 70% to pass or a 56 out of 80.
I took the vertical 3 times before I passed and am on my 4th lateral attempt so I’ve followed these threads for quite some time and I have yet to see anyone with a 56 or above receive their scores.
Those of you that had 30/40 in the AM and a A,A,IR,U got a 55. So you were one point away. 
just a Theory but I have yet to be disproven


----------



## Manimani

TheCraic said:


> Here’s my theory on scoring although it only applies to buildings. Each AM correct answer is worth 1 point for a total of 40 points in the AM. In the afternoon there are a total of 40 available points also. 10 points for an A, 5 for an IR, an 0 for a UA.
> You need a total of 70% to pass or a 56 out of 80.
> I took the vertical 3 times before I passed and am on my 4th lateral attempt so I’ve followed these threads for quite some time and I have yet to see anyone with a 56 or above receive their scores.
> Those of you that had 30/40 in the AM and a A,A,IR,U got a 55. So you were one point away.
> just a Theory but I have yet to be disproven


so youre saying if we havent recieved results yet we passed? lol

some people passed and recieved results already


----------



## WarEagleEngineer

Just received SE Lateral results (Connecticut Testing Site, Alabama Board). Finally got the green box on the 4th attempt, 4 years to the day after I got the result that I passed the vertical portion. Being so close 3 times (got between 28-30 in the morning and A-A-IR-U on all 3 previous attempts), I'm still in shock. I can't even quantify the amount of hours studying at this point.


For those who didn't get the result you wanted, please keep trying. You can absolutely do this! I know it hurts, especially if you were very close (trust me, I know 3 times over), but use your experience, get back on the horse, and keep going. If I can support anyone with any advice, I'd be more than happy to. Best of luck to everyone out there, and congrats to everyone else that passed.


----------



## plasticworld

WarEagleEngineer said:


> View attachment 28166
> 
> 
> Just received SE Lateral results (Connecticut Testing Site, Alabama Board). Finally got the green box on the 4th attempt, 4 years to the day after I got the result that I passed the vertical portion. Being so close 3 times (got between 28-30 in the morning and A-A-IR-U on all 3 previous attempts), I'm still in shock. I can't even quantify the amount of hours studying at this point.
> 
> 
> For those who didn't get the result you wanted, please keep trying. You can absolutely do this! I know it hurts, especially if you were very close (trust me, I know 3 times over), but use your experience, get back on the horse, and keep going. If I can support anyone with any advice, I'd be more than happy to. Best of luck to everyone out there, and congrats to everyone else that passed.


congratulations! must feel amazing


----------



## SJRA

TheCraic said:


> Here’s my theory on scoring although it only applies to buildings. Each AM correct answer is worth 1 point for a total of 40 points in the AM. In the afternoon there are a total of 40 available points also. 10 points for an A, 5 for an IR, an 0 for a UA.
> You need a total of 70% to pass or a 56 out of 80.
> I took the vertical 3 times before I passed and am on my 4th lateral attempt so I’ve followed these threads for quite some time and I have yet to see anyone with a 56 or above receive their scores.
> Those of you that had 30/40 in the AM and a A,A,IR,U got a 55. So you were one point away.
> just a Theory but I have yet to be disproven


Interesting, I think It is possible to even get partial credit in the afternoon say you may get 7/10.


----------



## bassist

I just talked to the Nevada board. They said that NCEES emails them for confirmation, once the board says yes, it's on NCEES to update our account. NV board said that they have already okayed the result release. So NCEES needs to update our account with the result.


----------



## abragg

TheCraic said:


> Here’s my theory on scoring although it only applies to buildings. Each AM correct answer is worth 1 point for a total of 40 points in the AM. In the afternoon there are a total of 40 available points also. 10 points for an A, 5 for an IR, an 0 for a UA.
> You need a total of 70% to pass or a 56 out of 80.
> I took the vertical 3 times before I passed and am on my 4th lateral attempt so I’ve followed these threads for quite some time and I have yet to see anyone with a 56 or above receive their scores.
> Those of you that had 30/40 in the AM and a A,A,IR,U got a 55. So you were one point away.
> just a Theory but I have yet to be disproven


The general rule is any U on the afternoon is an auto fail. 27 questions in the morning is the minimum required to pass overall. There will be some wiggle room with 2As and 2RIs. But That number system seems to be a great way to interoperate what is going on here.


----------



## tharealsimba

Passed it on 2nd try, finally done! Took it through the NY board. Passed the Vertical in April 2021. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## plasticworld

bassist said:


> I just talked to the Nevada board. They said that NCEES emails them for confirmation, once the board says yes, it's on NCEES to update our account. NV board said that they have already okayed the result release. So NCEES needs to update our account with the result.


does this mean it either happens by 5pm ET or it's getting posted tomorrow?


----------



## bassist

plasticworld said:


> does this mean it either happens by 5pm ET or it's getting posted tomorrow?


They said, "keep checking the NCEES account."  also said that it would be today, and shouldn't take until tomorrow.

My guess is we should receive it by 4-5 pm today. All the people who got their results so far are in eastern time.


----------



## TheCraic

abragg said:


> The general rule is any U on the afternoon is an auto fail. 27 questions in the morning is the minimum required to pass overall. There will be some wiggle room with 2As and 2RIs. But That number system seems to be a great way to interoperate what is going on here.


I refuse to accept that a single UA in the afternoon is an automatic fail. Say you get 35 in the AM and 3 A’s and a UA in the afternoon. By my theorized scoring system that’s a 65/80 or a 81%. There’s no way they can fail you with that score. I think it’s just that a single UA is very hard to overcome.


----------



## abragg

TheCraic said:


> I refuse to accept that a single UA in the afternoon is an automatic fail. Say you get 35 in the AM and 3 A’s and a UA in the afternoon. By my theorized scoring system that’s a 65/80 or a 81%. There’s no way they can fail you with that score. I think it’s just that a single UA is very hard to overcome.


We are being tested on our ability to stamp a set of drawings with people's safety in jeopardy. In the eyes of NCEES unacceptable means you don't get to stamp stuff. Harsh, but that is how they set it up. That is why this test is so hard, and most people don't get that. It is difficult to explain to non-engineer friends and family just how stressful this testing cycle is.


----------



## shmoo916

@TheCraic , I think you're onto something here. To add a few more data points here's my last (3) Lateral Buildings attempts:

19/40 IR / A / A / IR = 49/80 (61%)
31/40 IR / IR / IR / IR = 51/80 (64%)
21/50 A / U / A / IR = 46/80 (58%)


----------



## E720

Oh my goodness I passed Lateral on the 3rd attempt. I feel like I am in shock....


----------



## Bard

abragg said:


> We are being tested on our ability to stamp a set of drawings with people's safety in jeopardy. In the eyes of NCEES unacceptable means you don't get to stamp stuff. Harsh, but that is how they set it up. That is why this test is so hard, and most people don't get that. It is difficult to explain to non-engineer friends and family just how stressful this testing cycle is.


Then why not apply that same logic to the PE exam? As far as I know, you could bomb a section and still pass if you meet the acceptable score.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Unacceptable. (Not unexpected)
21/40 A/IR/U/U


----------



## abragg

Bard said:


> Then why not apply that same logic to the PE exam? As far as I know, you could bomb a section and still pass if you meet the acceptable score.


SE is just a higher standard. That is why states like mine (Georgia) have made it to where if you want to stamp anything larger than a 1500 sf residential home you need a SE.


----------



## TheCraic

abragg said:


> We are being tested on our ability to stamp a set of drawings with people's safety in jeopardy. In the eyes of NCEES unacceptable means you don't get to stamp stuff. Harsh, but that is how they set it up. That is why this test is so hard, and most people don't get that. It is difficult to explain to non-engineer friends and family just how stressful this testing cycle is.


To some extent. But there’s also a code of ethics that we each are required to adhere to per our state laws. We’re expected to ethically abstain from being the PIC on a project that we’re not an expert in. In reality, it’s insanely difficult to be an expert on wood, steel, masonry and concrete and in practice most typically focus on one or two of those aspects. NCEES isn’t the ones who get to decide who can stamp something. The state engineering boards are.


----------



## bassist

That's awesome!!!! Which board?


E720 said:


> Oh my goodness I passed Lateral on the 3rd attempt. I feel like I am in shock..


----------



## E720

bassist said:


> That's awesome!!!! Which board?


Utah


----------



## Be-n

abragg said:


> SE is just a higher standard. That is why states like mine (Georgia) have made it to where if you want to stamp anything larger than a 1500 sf residential home you need a SE.


Where does this come from? SE for sf 2000 single family ? I don’t remember anything like that when I was reading GA statues about SE.


----------



## abragg

Be-n said:


> Where does this come from? SE for sf 2000 single family ? I don’t remember anything like that when I was reading GA statues about SE.


Wasn't being exact, but the point is in GA if you want to stamp anything bigger than a typical small residential you need an SE. SE is required for designated structures, defined as:

100,000 SF 
RC III
Building ratio greater than 7:1 

Some states don't care, but SE is becoming the standard.


----------



## plasticworld

abragg said:


> Wasn't being exact, but the point is in GA if you want to stamp anything bigger than a typical small residential you need an SE. SE is required for designated structures, defined as:
> 
> 100,000 SF
> RC III
> Building ratio greater than 7:1
> 
> Some states don't care, but SE is becoming the standard.


I think the SE process is unnecessarily stressful, but I am also in favor of requiring some kind of licensure beyond PE. The idea that a PE can stamp any building in a lot of states is wild to me.


----------



## TheCraic

shmoo916 said:


> @TheCraic , I think you're onto something here. To add a few more data points here's my last (3) Lateral Buildings attempts:
> 
> 19/40 IR / A / A / IR = 49/80 (61%)
> 31/40 IR / IR / IR / IR = 51/80 (64%)
> 21/50 A / U / A / IR = 46/80 (58%)


Yep. Like I said the highest I’ve ever seen someone be able to report is a 55. My last two lateral attempts I got a 54 on each. It’s absolutely maddening.


----------



## Be-n

abragg said:


> Wasn't being exact, but the point is in GA if you want to stamp anything bigger than a typical small residential you need an SE. SE is required for designated structures, defined as:
> 
> 100,000 SF
> RC III
> Building ratio greater than 7:1
> 
> Some states don't care, but SE is becoming the standard.


Thanks for clarifying. I thought I missed some changes in GA laws…


----------



## Jbarker94

After 5:00 in NCESS land...
See some of yall again tomorrow


----------



## DaBird1

Jbarker94 said:


> After 5:00 in NCESS land...
> See some of yall again tomorrow


that will be me that is for sure...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ^All those April release dates were on Fridays.^
> 
> April 2014 released on Jun 13 (Friday)
> April 2013 released on Jun 13 (Thursday)
> April 2012 released on Jun 24 (Thursday)
> April 2011 released on Jun 29 (Wednesday)
> 
> *The takeaway here is that every April SE exam since April 2014 has had the initial release on a Friday.* Why? I have no idea. But seven-in-a-row is probably not a coincidence. Could this cycle be different? Sure. But I'm not sure I'd bet money on it.


Excellent. My plan to jinx it worked!


----------



## Jbarker94

RBHeadge PE said:


> Excellent. My plan to jinx it worked!


You da man!


----------



## clutchmoves2022

Florida just came out!


----------



## bassist

Results travel East to West. Please prove me wrong.


----------



## bonniferous

bassist said:


> Results travel East to West. Please prove me wrong.


Arizona was released before Florida sooooooo


----------



## bassist

bonniferous said:


> Arizona was released before Florida sooooooo


Hence proved!!!


----------



## bassist

Are there any west coast people with results here? NV or CA?


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC

bassist said:


> Are any west coast people with results here? NV or CA?


Waiting for CA to release results.


----------



## bassist

FAILED lateral again . 28/30, A, U, U, A. Last term my concrete was A but now they think I don't know concrete anymore. I could NOT have prepared any better. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## plasticworld

PASSED OH MY GOD


----------



## shmoo916

Nevada is out. PASSED!! Here's the history:

April 2020: Vert/Lat Cancelled
October 2020: Vert Passed / Lat Fail
April 2021: Lat Fail
October 2021: Lat Fail
April 2022: Lat PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plasticworld

bassist said:


> Are there any west coast people with results here? NV or CA?


WA has posted


----------



## WebSlinger

SE Lateral Forces Buildings​*Format:* Paper
*Result:* Acceptable Next steps
*Location:* Chicago Area SE Regional
*Date Taken:* April, 2022


----------



## WebSlinger

I did it! Thanks to AEI because I have zero seismic experience.


----------



## bassist

shmoo916 said:


> Nevada is out. PASSED!! Here's the history:
> 
> April 2020: Vert/Lat Cancelled
> October 2020: Vert Passed / Lat Fail
> April 2021: Lat Fail
> October 2021: Lat Fail
> April 2022: Lat PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Many congratulations @shmoo916 
How do you pick yourself up every time you see that red box. After giving my best shot and yet seeing the red box, I feel like this can never happen.


----------



## andyliu

CA, pass lateral and finish the SE process. Happy.


----------



## walacha

andyliu said:


> CA, pass lateral and finish the SE process. Happy.


California results are out? I still haven’t seen mine yet…


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC

walacha said:


> California results are out? I still haven’t seen mine yet…


Same, I haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## Salt-Acid-Fat-Heat-Acid

walacha said:


> California results are out? I still haven’t seen mine yet…


Same!!


andyliu said:


> CA, pass lateral and finish the SE process. Happy.


How do you have results already?


----------



## shmoo916

bassist said:


> Many congratulations @shmoo916
> How do you pick yourself up every time you see that red box. After giving my best shot and yet seeing the red box, I feel like this can never happen.


With lots of alcohol between exams.

In all seriousness, I don't think I would have been able to without support. My wife encouraged me, my parents encouraged me, and my bosses encouraged me. I've been fortunate to have that. If you don't have that, then let me be that person. If you managed to get at least a 4-year degree in SE and continue to practice and enjoy the field enough to get the SE, then you are absolutely capable.

If you didn't pass, then something needs to change. Take AEI, start sooner, practice way way more than you think, etc. Switch it up. That's my advice after taking a couple of celebratory shots with coworkers here at the office haha.


----------



## andyliu

Salt-Acid-Fat-Heat-Acid said:


> Same!!
> 
> How do you have results already?


Sorry. Nevada board, took it in CA.


----------



## bassist

shmoo916 said:


> With lots of alcohol between exams.
> 
> In all seriousness, I don't think I would have been able to without support. My wife encouraged me, my parents encouraged me, and my bosses encouraged me. I've been fortunate to have that. If you don't have that, then let me be that person. If you managed to get at least a 4-year degree in SE and continue to practice and enjoy the field enough to get the SE, then you are absolutely capable.
> 
> If you didn't pass, then something needs to change. Take AEI, start sooner, practice way way more than you think, etc. Switch it up. That's my advice after taking a couple of celebratory shots with coworkers here at the office haha.


I really appreciate that. What did you change this time or every time?


----------



## shmoo916

bassist said:


> I really appreciate that. What did you change this time or every time?


I practiced. I pushed the typical time of watching AEI videos and simply learning new topics up a little earlier. Then I practiced.

I took two practice exams, I practiced problems in Alan William's Seismic and Wind Forces Structural Design Examples, and I practiced every AEI problem I could get my hands on. I can't recommend AEI's class enough. I even paid for School of PE's class this cycle but bailed after a couple of lectures because it wasn't even close to AEI (without a refund).


----------



## frank94521

I’m surprised that I passed both of the exams. I think I did very well in the mornings. (Possibly 35 questions correct) and I did very poorly in the afternoons. I thought I would fail because i may get unacceptables in the afternoon. Hopefully this post can give people who did poorly in the afternoons some hope!


----------



## plasticworld

shmoo916 said:


> I practiced. I pushed the typical time of watching AEI videos and simply learning new topics up a little earlier. Then I practiced.
> 
> I took two practice exams, I practiced problems in Alan William's Seismic and Wind Forces Structural Design Examples, and I practiced every AEI problem I could get my hands on. I can't recommend AEI's class enough. I even paid for School of PE's class this cycle but bailed after a couple of lectures because it wasn't even close to AEI (without a refund).


I did every problem in the Williams book and it was very helpful. The SEAOC Vol 1 book was probably the best overall resource, but Williams had good practice problems for each material.


----------



## PE-CA-rys

plasticworld said:


> I did every problem in the Williams book and it was very helpful. The SEAOC Vol 1 book was probably the best overall resource, but Williams had good practice problems for each material.


I Second this. I passed SE Lateral!!

I did really good on AM attempted all 40 was really sure on 35+, Did well on 2 question on PM and bombed the other still passed. Lucky!


----------



## NewSE2022

plasticworld said:


> I did every problem in the Williams book and it was very helpful. The SEAOC Vol 1 book was probably the best overall resource, but Williams had good practice problems for each material.



Big congrats on passing the exam!

Could you share a list of Alan Williams' practice problem books for each material that you'd recommend? When I googled the books he authored, most are his SE Reference manual. Thanks! @PE-CA-rys @shmoo916 @plasticworld


----------



## plasticworld

NewSE2022 said:


> Big congrats on passing the exam!
> 
> Could you share a list of Alan Williams' practice problem books for each material that you'd recommend? When I googled the books he authored, most are his SE Reference manual. Thanks! @PE-CA-rys @shmoo916 @plasticworld


Thanks! Wind, seismic, and the four materials are all in the same book. 

Williams link


----------



## PE-CA-rys

This is also a good book, has really good flowcharts for all methods. Specifically good for wind loads.


----------



## FBPE Rep

Jbarker94 said:


> @FBPE Rep ...any update on Florida? Thanks!


We gave NCEES the okay to release them yesterday, so it shouldn't be long before you see your results. Good luck!


----------



## EngL

Vertical Building
26/40
IR A U A. ( CA board)
The “A” I got in masonry last time around has now become a “U”. I feel I will forever be stuck in this loop with absolute black box of a result with 0 insight on what is expected on a PM question. This was my second attempt. Repeat takers what did you do to understand which part of preparation needs to be changed since Us are converting to As but the As are becoming Us! Ah


----------



## WarEagleEngineer

EngL said:


> Vertical Building
> 26/40
> IR A U A. ( CA board)
> The “A” I got the masonry last time around has now become a “U”. I feel I will forever be stuck in this loop with absolute black box of a result with 0 insight on what is expected on a PM question. This was my second attempt. Repeat takes what did you do to understand which part of preparation needs to be changed since Us are converting to As but the As are becoming Us! Ah


I failed lateral 3 times with approximately the same score each time as you have shown and finally passed this time around. First, if you haven't taken the AEI course, I would HIGHLY recommend it. I'm on the east coast and had little seismic experience and now I know my way around it pretty well. Second, I changed my strategy a little this time around in the afternoon. More math, fewer words. Obviously, explain what you're doing and why you're doing it, but don't be overly wordy. Third, look for any small pattern in your results. I had a similar thing happen with me where I got an unacceptable on different problem types on different tests, however look at the ones you got IR on and see if there is a pattern. I found that focusing on trends and finding any blind spots is helpful (for me it was masonry and oddly concrete, which I do a decent amount of in practice). Lastly, seek out problems that make you uncomfortable and try to work them. If you do all these things and keep putting in the effort, I promise you'll get there.


----------



## walacha

sigh, didn't pass 

California board, second time taking lateral 

AM portion 30/40
PM portion A,A,IR and U


----------



## Be-n

PE-CA-rys said:


> I Second this. I passed SE Lateral!!
> 
> I did really good on AM attempted all 40 was really sure on 35+, Did well on 2 question on PM and bombed the other still passed. Lucky!


Congrats! 
I believe outstanding performance in AM can greatly help to overcome not so good result in PM.
Last year, I solved all AM questions and wasn’t quite sure about PM. I felt like my AM scores was anywhere between 35-38/40 and PM was probably A-A-IR-IR. 
2 IR’s is not a very good score which I believe might result in failing exam if AM score is about 27-29. 
So, just like in your case, I believe doing very well in AM helped me to pass the exams despite of some struggles in PM.


----------



## EngL

WarEagleEngineer said:


> I failed lateral 3 times with approximately the same score each time as you have shown and finally passed this time around. First, if you haven't taken the AEI course, I would HIGHLY recommend it. I'm on the east coast and had little seismic experience and now I know my way around it pretty well. Second, I changed my strategy a little this time around in the afternoon. More math, fewer words. Obviously, explain what you're doing and why you're doing it, but don't be overly wordy. Third, look for any small pattern in your results. I had a similar thing happen with me where I got an unacceptable on different problem types on different tests, however look at the ones you got IR on and see if there is a pattern. I found that focusing on trends and finding any blind spots is helpful (for me it was masonry and oddly concrete, which I do a decent amount of in practice). Lastly, seek out problems that make you uncomfortable and try to work them. If you do all these things and keep putting in the effort, I promise you'll get there.


Thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## bluejay

Failed Lateral Buildings
25/40
A-U-A-U
LA board, results came out yesterday


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Just posting this for comparisons sake, for when they update:


----------



## DaBird1

Illinois has released.

Failed:
24/40
IR, U, IR, U

I hate my life. This sucks guys.


----------



## Salt-Acid-Fat-Heat-Acid

CA Passed, Lat/Vert
- Can't recommend the AEI course enough. I started and stopped a few times (feeling unprepared and just cancelling the exam 2-3 months out, also the pandemic cancellations). Once I paid for a course, it gave me the a schedule and structure I needed to get through it. The summary sheets and binder content are pretty superior to other courses I looked at, and were referenced heavily in the exam.


----------



## mickensjr12

Finally got my result, passed the Vertical Bridges in Illinois and I couldn't be happier... on to the lateral.

I took the AEI course and would definitely recommend it. 

To those that didn't pass, keep your head up and keep at it, it'll just take time.


----------



## shihouli

Took Vertical Bridge on December 2021. Took Lateral Bridge on April 2022.
Glad it's over.


----------



## Imefawulo

Salt-Acid-Fat-Heat-Acid said:


> CA Passed, Lat/Vert
> - Can't recommend the AEI course enough. I started and stopped a few times (feeling unprepared and just cancelling the exam 2-3 months out, also the pandemic cancellations). Once I paid for a course, it gave me the a schedule and structure I needed to get through it. The summary sheets and binder content are pretty superior to other courses I looked at, and were referenced heavily in the exam.


Please What do you mean by referenced heavily in the exam?


----------



## SJRA

Imefawulo said:


> Please What do you mean by referenced heavily in the exam?


It means you could use the equations directly from the summary sheets to solve the problems without having to use the code or other materials.


----------



## bmall

To aid in more data points:
Vert:am: 29/40; pm:U-A-IR-IR
Lat:am: 22/40; pm:A-A-IR-U


----------



## LWoerner

Anyone know when Texas will release results??


----------



## Aspiringeng

LWoerner said:


> Anyone know when Texas will release results??


Apparently, TX board did not authorize NCEES to release the results yet.


----------



## Buxtehude

Failed. Thought leaving exam this was a solid 35 in the morning and at least 3A and 1 IR in the afternoon. Turned out to be 23/40 U, U, IR, A. This is my third try at lateral and my vertical pass now lapses (passed that over 3 years ago now). So I’m starting from scratch after years of study and probably $6,000 in books and review courses. My first inclination after this result is to consider other career options.


----------



## Manimani

Buxtehude said:


> Failed. Thought leaving exam this was a solid 35 in the morning and at least 3A and 1 IR in the afternoon. Turned out to be 23/40 U, U, IR, A. This is my third try at lateral and my vertical pass now lapses (passed that over 3 years ago now). So I’m starting from scratch after years of study and probably $6,000 in books and review courses. My first inclination after this result is to consider other career options.



Don't you have 5 years time between to pass the two exams?

SUrely you don't need the SE to be a structural engineer? can you not do your profession without one?


----------



## Salt-Acid-Fat-Heat-Acid

SJRA said:


> It means you could use the equations directly from the summary sheets to solve the problems without having to use the code or other materials.


Exactly, well said.


Imefawulo said:


> Please What do you mean by referenced heavily in the exam?


I made custom summary sheets based on the AEI provided ones, with binders for each material, with summary sheets and other references (typical details, code excerpts, design guides). I then took mini exams and practice exams with those binders finalized. In some cases the mini exams and practice exams showed where I had holes in my binder content, or I didn't know where something was. Takes a ton of work but when I was in the actual exam, it felt like the practice so I could move very quickly. That being said, I was surprised come exam time how much of the content was difficult to prepare for - meaning, no amount of studying will get you ready for random code or conceptual questions. Fundamentals do help though, and familiarity with the codes.


----------



## Buxtehude

I couldn’t remember off hand when I passed vertical, I just know that it lapses in October.


----------



## psustruct

Buxtehude said:


> I couldn’t remember off hand when I passed vertical, I just know that it lapses in October.


Check your NCEES profile. It will list when you passed the vertical. I am in the same boat -- October is my last shot before STARTING ALL OVER.

My April score 25/40 A A IR U.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

psustruct said:


> Check your NCEES profile. It will list when you passed the vertical. I am in the same boat -- October is my last shot before STARTING ALL OVER.
> 
> My April score 25/40 A A IR U.


Dang, figured you had it in the bag. What a crapshoot of an exam.


----------



## bassist

walacha said:


> sigh, didn't pass
> 
> California board, second time taking lateral
> 
> AM portion 30/40
> PM portion A,A,IR and U


@walacha Sorry dude. I feel your pain. It was so close. That U to IR would have passed you. I am feeling pretty defeated after failing 2nd time despite having a solid prep. But hey, we can't stop yet. Let's get back up, dust ourselves off after this fall, and do it again. We will get there soon pal, I know.


----------



## psustruct

bassist said:


> @walacha Sorry dude. I feel your pain. It was so close. That U to IR would have passed you. I am feeling pretty defeated after failing 2nd time despite having a solid prep. But hey, we can't stop yet. Let's get back up, dust ourselves off after this fall, and do it again. We will get there soon pal, I know.


That masonry question got me also. I need to recall what the heck they were asking for.......


----------



## bassist

psustruct said:


> That masonry question got me also. I need to recall what the heck they were asking for.......


I got an A in steel and masonry but got U in general analysis and concrete. This was very surprising as I was expecting an A in general analysis, concrete and masonry, and maybe an IR in steel. I had an A in concrete the last term but SE gods have a different opinion now.


----------



## JNS

Just to add another data point:

Took both first time April 2022 (Buildings/Illinois). Passed Vertical. Lateral went 27/40 A-A-IR-UA

Coming out of the exam I though I bombed vertical and passed lateral. I though this because I thought I would get an UA on the Vert steel problem, I had no clue how to do it and just wrote code sections. On the lateral it was the opposite. I completed every problem. I messed up the 3rd problem, which cost me 5-10 minutes of re-do. That last lateral masonry problem I don't have a clue what I got wrong since I managed to complete it. Maybe I did not cite enough code sections? Looking at other posts it seems that was the problem most people flunked on.

Given this it might be better just to write code sections if you have no clue how to actually do the problem. Honestly I have no idea how I got a pass on that steel problem.


----------



## JDavis_906

Lateral: 30/40 A/A/I/U 

Second time taking the lateral portion. The U was in Masonry. The exam last Oct I had 26/40 and U/U/A/A with the two U's coming in Steel and Concrete. It has flipped around this time.

This one hurts a little. I thought I failed the exam based on the afternoon general question, only to get a I there and miss another one. I can't figure out how I missed the masonry question either...


----------



## psustruct

JDavis_906 said:


> Lateral: 30/40 A/A/I/U
> 
> Second time taking the lateral portion. The U was in Masonry. The exam last Oct I had 26/40 and U/U/A/A with the two U's coming in Steel and Concrete. It has flipped around this time.
> 
> This one hurts a little. I thought I failed the exam based on the afternoon general question, only to get a I there and miss another one. I can't figure out how I missed the masonry question either...


Damn that masonry question!!!! I really thought I had that question also. And I thought I passed the exam.


----------



## scott218

JNS said:


> Just to add another data point:
> 
> Took both first time April 2022 (Buildings/Illinois). Passed Vertical. Lateral went 27/40 A-A-IR-UA
> 
> Coming out of the exam I though I bombed vertical and passed lateral. I though this because I thought I would get an UA on the Vert steel problem, I had no clue how to do it and just wrote code sections. On the lateral it was the opposite. I completed every problem. I messed up the 3rd problem, which cost me 5-10 minutes of re-do. That last lateral masonry problem I don't have a clue what I got wrong since I managed to complete it. Maybe I did not cite enough code sections? Looking at other posts it seems that was the problem most people flunked on.
> 
> Given this it might be better just to write code sections if you have no clue how to actually do the problem. Honestly I have no idea how I got a pass on that steel problem.


That's awesome that you passed vertical, but this is a little frustrating for me. I felt like I had a firm understanding of all PM problems especially the steel question. I completed every piece of it with 100% confidence except for (2) parts that I was about 80% confident on... I received IR on Steel, Concrete, and Masonry. I was "above the average examinee" in steel and concrete in AM as well adding more insult to injury. Just want to get another data point out there. Maybe doing more math hurt me. No idea though...


----------



## scott218

TheCraic said:


> Here’s my theory on scoring although it only applies to buildings. Each AM correct answer is worth 1 point for a total of 40 points in the AM. In the afternoon there are a total of 40 available points also. 10 points for an A, 5 for an IR, an 0 for a UA.
> You need a total of 70% to pass or a 56 out of 80.
> I took the vertical 3 times before I passed and am on my 4th lateral attempt so I’ve followed these threads for quite some time and I have yet to see anyone with a 56 or above receive their scores.
> Those of you that had 30/40 in the AM and a A,A,IR,U got a 55. So you were one point away.
> just a Theory but I have yet to be disproven


So with 30/40 on AM and IR-A-IR-IR on PM I was at 55 I which is also 1 point away...  To add to this, my understanding is that you also need a certain minimum score on both sections. The minimum cut off in the afternoon could be at 28 (70% of 40) and the IR could be a range from 3-7. You wouldn't be able to achieve 28 if you receive a single UA unless you received all A on the other questions.


----------



## JNS

scott218 said:


> That's awesome that you passed vertical, but this is a little frustrating for me. I felt like I had a firm understanding of all PM problems especially the steel question. I completed every piece of it with 100% confidence except for (2) parts that I was about 80% confident on... I received IR on Steel, Concrete, and Masonry. I was "above the average examinee" in steel and concrete in AM as well adding more insult to injury. Just want to get another data point out there. Maybe doing more math hurt me. No idea though...


The problem with the hand-written format is that you are at the mercy of the grader. Grading is not easy, and it's hard to achieve consistency ( I was a TA in grad school and had to grade a lot). You may have graders passing some people and failing others with similar answers. My personal opinion is that there is no reason I should have passed based on that PM vert problem alone, but I'll take it. Now I can focus just on lateral, which I felt very good going out of the exam... And I honestly didn't even study for it that much, just like a month. Seems like I might be a handful of questions short on AM (I guessed a lot fo the bridge questions) and just need to get luckier on the PM. 

Hopefully you are able to pass on the next try. I think a good strategy is to just put the code sections first then try to do the Math. I've heard that they care a lot more about the code sections than most people think.


----------



## bassist

I am 100% sure that this exam has a lot of flaws to test one's competency. The difficulty of the question is not the problem, but grading is. I got U on the subject area where I scored 100% correct in the morning. I also do not believe how they can put U on the question I was sure of in the afternoon. The afternoon part is very subjective and I am just gonna point my fingers at the graders this time. I know for a fact that I knew that question inside out where I got U. I might have been ok with IR but U just seems impossible for a question I knew.


----------



## abragg

bassist said:


> I am 100% sure that this exam has a lot of flaws to test one's competency. The difficulty of the question is not the problem, but grading is. I got U on the subject area where I scored 100% correct in the morning. I also do not believe how they can put U on the question I was sure of in the afternoon. The afternoon part is very subjective and I am just gonna point my fingers at the graders this time. I know for a fact that I knew that question inside out where I got U. I might have been ok with IR but U just seems impossible for a question I knew.


The afternoon is graded with a rubric. So the graders are looking that you either make a specific action or that you acknowledge an action. For instance: if you are asked to determine if a W-beam is acceptable for the provided loads, you check the moment capacity and the shear capacity. If you don't also check deflection you get a deduction. In real life you wouldn't check deflection for those loads provided based on the length of the beam, right? But on the test you have to acknowledge that is something that should be considered. So you could go through and check it or you could write, "based on the loads provided, the section of the beam, and the unbraced length of the beam, it is assumed that deflection will not control the design." If you did this you don't lose points. In your everyday engineering it isn't a big deal you didn't write it down. But on the test you need to do that so they can confirm you are keeping it in mind and that you know all he concepts. They knock you a point on part 2 for not checking deflections, then a knock on part 3 for not using the correct phi factor, then on part 4 you recall the wrong value for Fcr when checking your steel manual, and you go from a A to an IR, or worse. All little things that individually are not a huge deal, and you may have even ended conservatively, but for grading they don't care. 

There are countless people checking the test across the country. The afternoon isn't subjective. There are specific things they are looking for. If you don't hit it then they knock you. If it was subjective then the test wouldn't be so widely accepted. Is there some subjectivity? Sure, but my understanding after talking to someone with direct knowledge of grading, it is extremely ridged. And accidental miss-calcs are not a big deal. The test is not about how much you know, but how well you can apply the code correctly.


----------



## bassist

Thanks for your input. But I know how the grading is done and this is not my first time taking the test, and I am fully aware of what to expect after I write an answer. But maybe I made too many mistakes and did not present the answers that they were looking for. It would have been nice to look at my graded paper and see what mistakes did I do. But unfortunately, that is not possible and I have to keep guessing what went wrong. Just putting "unacceptable" in the diagnostic is super unhelpful and is definitely not a diagnostic report. But in any case, I am gonna do it, if not today then tomorrow.


----------



## Bard

JNS said:


> The problem with the hand-written format is that you are at the mercy of the grader. Grading is not easy, and it's hard to achieve consistency ( I was a TA in grad school and had to grade a lot). You may have graders passing some people and failing others with similar answers. My personal opinion is that there is no reason I should have passed based on that PM vert problem alone, but I'll take it. Now I can focus just on lateral, which I felt very good going out of the exam... And I honestly didn't even study for it that much, just like a month. Seems like I might be a handful of questions short on AM (I guessed a lot fo the bridge questions) and just need to get luckier on the PM.
> 
> Hopefully you are able to pass on the next try. I think a good strategy is to just put the code sections first then try to do the Math. I've heard that they care a lot more about the code sections than most people think.


I wonder how they're going to do CBT for this exam in the future. Maybe they'll remove the essay answers in the future and just offer harder "depth" problems. Or maybe they'll keep the essay problems but you'll have to type the entire answer out using something similar to Microsoft Word equation text...


----------



## bassist

I think they might just make the afternoon multiple choice. I don't think essay typing would make any sense.


----------



## bigirishman

bassist said:


> I think they might just make the afternoon multiple choice. I don't think essay typing would make any sense.


I've wondered if this was the path they'd take. My guess is if they go completely multiple choice they would get some objection from WA and CA, who may want to bring their brutal state tests if NCEES compromises too much. Same goes for when people suggest they make the test easier. If the pass rate gets too high I'd expect WA and CA will no longer accept it. Problem with this test in general is IL thinks it's a competence test and CA thinks it's a mastery test. Both can't be right...


----------



## bassist

CA already has a state test specifically for seismic. Adding another seismic test just for structural would be an overkill. I mean how many tests are we supposed to take in CA - 8 hr PE, 2.5 hr survey, 2.5 hr seismic, then 16 hr SE and/or CA state test just for seismic?


----------



## JNS

Whether multiple choice or not, all I know is I have to try to get this knocked out ASAP before the switch to CBT. Do not want to be around for when they start implementing that, no way will all the issues be worked out by then. Most likely than not the exam will not be calibrated correctly then more people will fail than usual. I definitely do not want to be NCEES's guinea pig.


----------



## JNS

bassist said:


> Thanks for your input. But I know how the grading is done and this is not my first time taking the test, and I am fully aware of what to expect after I write an answer. But maybe I made too many mistakes and did not present the answers that they were looking for. It would have been nice to look at my graded paper and see what mistakes did I do. But unfortunately, that is not possible and I have to keep guessing what went wrong. Just putting "unacceptable" in the diagnostic is super unhelpful and is definitely not a diagnostic report. But in any case, I am gonna do it, if not today then tomorrow.



Agree here. The diagnostic report is a joke. In the AM there is no differentiation between Building and bridge problems so it's a guess to determine even what area you should study more. Just breaking it out by material is not enough, because at least half the concrete and steel problems are bridge related as well as some of the foundation and loading problems. 

Personally I know that I probably have to review bridges, but having an idea also in what to focus for buildings would help.


----------



## bigirishman

bassist said:


> CA already has a state test specifically for seismic. Adding another seismic test just for structural would be an overkill. I mean how many tests are we supposed to take in CA - 8 hr PE, 2.5 hr survey, 2.5 hr seismic, then 16 hr SE and/or CA state test just for seismic?


That was how it was prior to the 16hr SE change. 8hr SE1/PE, 8hr SE2, plus the state SE3. Goal with the 16hr SE was to eliminate those SE3 exams in WA and CA. There were years in WA with 0% pass rates for the SE3 too, brutal exams.


----------



## Bard

bigirishman said:


> That was how it was prior to the 16hr SE change. 8hr SE1/PE, 8hr SE2, plus the state SE3. Goal with the 16hr SE was to eliminate those SE3 exams in WA and CA. There were years in WA with 0% pass rates for the SE3 too, brutal exams.



I've heard stories of those bygone ages. I thought they were merely legends -- old tales that were told to us as children to frighten us.


----------



## _tslewis

CA, passed lateral at first attempt with AEI, buy failed vertical again at third attempt, surprised I passed lateral but ill take it. 

for vertical I got 28/40 in AM and for PM a U A IR IR.

AEI are fantastic for helping me pass, one more to go.


----------



## Nathan45

JNS said:


> Just to add another data point:
> 
> Took both first time April 2022 (Buildings/Illinois). Passed Vertical. Lateral went 27/40 A-A-IR-UA
> 
> Coming out of the exam I though I bombed vertical and passed lateral. I though this because I thought I would get an UA on the Vert steel problem, I had no clue how to do it and just wrote code sections. On the lateral it was the opposite. I completed every problem. I messed up the 3rd problem, which cost me 5-10 minutes of re-do. That last lateral masonry problem I don't have a clue what I got wrong since I managed to complete it. Maybe I did not cite enough code sections? Looking at other posts it seems that was the problem most people flunked on.
> 
> Given this it might be better just to write code sections if you have no clue how to actually do the problem. Honestly I have no idea how I got a pass on that steel problem.



If a solution does not reference any code sections would it be marked as incorrect? or vice versa if a solution references the correct code sections but shows no work/ calculations would this be marked as correct as the test taker would be demonstrating that they know the applicable codes sections?


----------



## AK_engr

Results were just posted today. I took the SE Vertical Buildings and finally passed! This was my 4th-5th attempt, but I definitely studied the most this time around. Now just need to the the SE Lateral Buildings out of the way.

I hope everyone else also has good news.


----------



## Nathan45

AK_engr said:


> Results were just posted today. I took the SE Vertical Buildings and finally passed! This was my 4th-5th attempt, but I definitely studied the most this time around. Now just need to the the SE Lateral Buildings out of the way.
> 
> I hope everyone else also has good news.


Congrats, what do you think made the difference this time around? Did you change anything in particular?


----------



## bmall

JNS said:


> Whether multiple choice or not, all I know is I have to try to get this knocked out ASAP before the switch to CBT. Do not want to be around for when they start implementing that, no way will all the issues be worked out by then. Most likely than not the exam will not be calibrated correctly then more people will fail than usual. I definitely do not want to be NCEES's guinea pig.


NCEES released an update in their podcast how the future CBT version of the exam will go…. Sounds like you will have to pass four sections in the future (they are breaking out the morning session from afternoon session as different stand alone modules) and each one will be 5 or 5.5 hrs. Nothing will be essay, but the old essay problems will be open input computer problems like select where the rebar goes or input how thick the retaining walls are, etc.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

bmall said:


> NCEES released an update in their podcast how the future CBT version of the exam will go…. Sounds like you will have to pass four sections in the future (they are breaking out the morning session from afternoon session as different stand alone modules) and each one will be 5 or 5.5 hrs. Nothing will be essay, but the old essay problems will be open input computer problems like select where the rebar goes or input how thick the retaining walls are, etc.


Thanks for this. Great info. Here is the link for anyone else curious, I'm listening to it now...SE discussion starts at 8:52

15:40 is where they talk about changes to the exam for CBT

Sounds like they're going to use 'drag and drop' for detailing - you can place and dimension rebar, or sketch where protected zones would be. I honestly might have preferred that, rather than trying to make my chicken scratch legible. Lol.

Multiple choice is going to 55 questions, afternoon going to 5 'scenarios'. Ouch.






NCEES Exams Update - NCEES







ncees.org


----------



## bmall

thedaywa1ker said:


> Thanks for this. Great info. Here is the link for anyone else curious, I'm listening to it now...SE discussion starts at 8:52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES Exams Update - NCEES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org


I want to know what happens at the transition? If you passed vertical already, do you get acceptance on 2/4 modules or will you have to start over??


----------



## psustruct

bmall said:


> I want to know what happens at the transition? If you passed vertical already, do you get acceptance on 2/4 modules or will you have to start over??


OMG, right? What a f'd up mess.....

Hopefully They will give better diagnostic reports. They are currently useless for trying to focus on week areas.

I pray to the many gods in existence that I pass this thing in October.


----------



## Bard

Alright, so we officially have until October 2023 before it switches. Goodness gracious...


----------



## psustruct

Bard said:


> Alright, so we officially have until October 2023 before it switches. Goodness gracious...


 Putting that in the perspective that's 3 exams before it goes CBT. ARGH!


----------



## AK_engr

Nathan45 said:


> Congrats, what do you think made the difference this time around? Did you change anything in particular?


Thanks Nathan. I think the two major differences were my time spent on studying and consolidation of most of my references into one binder.

In previous attempts the hours I spent studying were not consistent. I would study a bunch in one week and take a break in another. This time around I think I was more consistent and studied about an hour or two after work each weekday and the majority of my weekends. I worked on a lot of practice problems too. I think I started this routine in February to prepare for the April exam.

I also became less reliant on switching between multiple code books when doing practice problems by consolidating as much as I could into a binder. By sorting through codes and deciding what information was most relevant to consolidate, I feel like I had a better grasp of the material this time around. 

I don't work with AASHTO for my job, but I made more of a commitment to becoming familiar with it this time as well. I found the notation section of each chapter to be helpful for the problems I have never seen before. The notation section has section numbers for the constants/variables related to the chapter. From there I could sometimes find the equations I needed to solve bridge questions.

Overall I feel like I took a much bigger commitment to studying and making that the priority aside from work. I honestly didn't feel confident about how I did after taking the exam. It was a big sigh of relief after seeing the results.


----------



## AK_engr

bmall said:


> I want to know what happens at the transition? If you passed vertical already, do you get acceptance on 2/4 modules or will you have to start over??


I'm curious about this too. Keep us posted if you hear anything. Hopefully 2/4 acceptance will be the case.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm not sure if this is exciting good news, wait it out till CBT, or SHIT I HAVE TO GET IT DONE news.


----------



## _tslewis

AK_engr said:


> I'm curious about this too. Keep us posted if you hear anything. Hopefully 2/4 acceptance will be the case.


I passed lateral April 2022 and it says it is good until 2027, so I think it's safe to say it will be carried over, otherwise I think there will be a lot of lawsuits coming


----------



## Bard

Listening to the podcast again. NCEES needs to knock it back with the pre-test questions. 20 questions out of 60 total will be pre-test questions per depth component. That's 1/3 of the exam not counted. For breadth, 10 questions out 55 will be pre-test.

In total, for all four sessions, you're looking at 60 total pre-test questions out of 230 total.

You mean to tell me that the professional engineering organization responsible for administering these exams can't figure out if their questions are appropriate for the exam? To the point where 26% of the exam needs to be set aside for "pre-testing" these questions? What a joke.


----------



## shihouli

Pass rates is out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

December for comparison


----------



## bmall

AK_engr said:


> I'm curious about this too. Keep us posted if you hear anything. Hopefully 2/4 acceptance will be the case.


From NCEES: “According to current policy, acceptable results within 5 years (vertical and lateral components) will still be in effect during the transition to CBT.”


----------



## bmall

bmall said:


> From NCEES: “According to current policy, acceptable results within 5 years (vertical and lateral components) will still be in effect during the transition to CBT.”


This was a personal email response from the NCEES help email.


----------



## AK_engr

bmall said:


> From NCEES: “According to current policy, acceptable results within 5 years (vertical and lateral components) will still be in effect during the transition to CBT.”


Thanks!


----------



## JNS

Nathan45 said:


> If a solution does not reference any code sections would it be marked as incorrect? or vice versa if a solution references the correct code sections but shows no work/ calculations would this be marked as correct as the test taker would be demonstrating that they know the applicable codes sections?


I think they care much more about code sections than actually doing the math. For one of the Vertical AM problems I did no Math and passed. I had no idea how to actually do the problem I just wrote down the steps from the SERM and referenced tables from AISC. In some of the Lateral questions I did the entire problem, probably did not reference enough code sections and got an IR and an UA. I know I got A's in the first two problems because I was very thorough, but it meant less time to do the same in the other two.


----------



## Be-n

Nathan45 said:


> If a solution does not reference any code sections would it be marked as incorrect? or vice versa if a solution references the correct code sections but shows no work/ calculations would this be marked as correct as the test taker would be demonstrating that they know the applicable codes sections?


No one knows what they really want but here is my opinion.

You definitely need to reference all values you get from tables. For example, you don’t want to get some random allowable wood stress number without saying where it came from.

Referencing equations is nice but if you don’t have time for it, that’s ok. I definitely didn’t reference every single equation I used in PM. It was more important for me to spell out equations and plug in numbers into them than writing every single equation number.

In the end, it is definitely a lot better to write just equations and steps to show what it would take to get the answer they are looking for than providing very detailed but incomplete solution.

I followed this strategies and got green lights for both SE exams.


----------

